# How to make a really scary Scarecrow



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I love the one my boyfriend made last Halloween. You should be able to see it if you click on the link in my signature. He started with a large branch for the body, then screwed on the arms & support, then tied lots of branches to fill it out. He used a foam pumpkin for the head - it's not shown, but we filled the head with a creepy green string of lights.

_________________________
Melissa
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

littlespook,

First off all you have to decide on the size you want to build, the bigger the scarier!! You can build a frame up out of pvc or as mellisa said use a tree branch. I'd find a nice old piece of burlap to use as the body dressing and some ratty pants and then you'll need the nastiest looking pumpkin you can find for the head! I built one out of pvc and the cool thing was being able to paint the pvc black so you couldn't see it making the scarecrow look as though it was floating in air...

Paul

"Why do they do it, god damn kids, they'd do anything for Halloween"


----------



## Darthpilgrim (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey, check out my site. Go to 2002 "photos" and take the tour. There are pictures of two scarecrows I have. The arms and legs were made using corn stalks and I spray painted red on them. Then, over top of the "cute" faces I sewed a skeleton mask on one and a freaky clown on one. Still some of the scariest looking things in my haunt!

"We have such wonderful sights to show you!"
www.harrisonhaunts.com


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Use a head like freddy K's or the one from jeepers creepers. I would be able to help out more if I only had a brain.

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/scarecrow.asp


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone know what that stuff is that is behind the scarecrow in Madmax's post? Is that organic or man made? And where can I get it?
And does anyone know if that kind of stuff can be fire retarded?


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like regular old corn stalks to me DIH!

Paul

"Why do they do it, god damn kids, they'd do anything for Halloween"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Darn, I was hoping it was some kind of crafts material that I've never seen before, they almost look as if they've been shaped. Hmm.. I wonder if real corn stalks can be flame retarded.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------

